

Cool web app to show nearby events - goingtodev

Works all over the USA - type in your location at the top left and specify the event type or date at the bottom left.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goingto.events
======
phantom_oracle
Where are you pulling your events from?

meetup.com?

